# Bullet/fireproof plastic bottle house



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Came across this this morning. It's a house built out of plastic bottles with sand in them. The resulting house is fireproof, bulletproof, & can withstand earthquakes. A really cool prepper project :2thumb:

http://www.offgridworld.com/bulletproof-fireproof-house-made-from-used-plastic-bottles/.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Very cool and beautiful . It goes to show you that even if your poor you can have beautiful things . It's a great lesson in repurposing


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is very cool. I wonder if my homeowners association would let me build a 10 foot fence around my entire property using this method?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That picture reminds me of a house built not far from where I grew up that was built in the shape of a clover-leaf and built out of recycled embalming fluid bottles (mortician built it) ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_House_(British_Columbia)

I have visited "The Glass House" many times since I was just a little boy and anytime I get a chance to take others there, I always do!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> That is very cool. I wonder if my homeowners association would let me build a 10 foot fence around my entire property using this method?


It would probably cause some busybody a stroke!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How does it become fireproof from being made with plastic bottles?

Even if filled with sand, a little plastic goes a long way in a fire, and the necks are all to the interior...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A little clay/lime plaster and it would be fire proof or at least very fire resistant.

Stick/ balloon framing is neither fireproof or sustainable but it is the current way to build. "Alternative" building methods like the ones people used for centuries before the ubiquitous ness of dimensional lumber are all worth having a look at as long as they suite the local climate. 

Log houses for example if built properly work very well, trouble is few want to take the time to learn to do it well.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen this and thought about it. 

What I wonder about is what building code enforcement would say about it? In many places, like around Taos, New Mexico, there are the Earthship buildings. Often, buildings like that are made from materials like used tires and other materials that really serve no useful purpose anymore. 

Todays junk could be tomorrows mansion!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

LincTex said:


> How does it become fireproof from being made with plastic bottles?
> 
> Even if filled with sand, a little plastic goes a long way in a fire, and the necks are all to the interior...


From the looks of the picture, after stacking, the bottles are covered in some cement or plaster type product (you can see it at the entryway).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> From the looks of the picture, after stacking, the bottles are covered in some cement or plaster type product (you can see it at the entryway).


I do see that now.

Seeing how this IS in Nigeria, I find it to be no surprise that the very first word used to describe this house is: _"Bulletproof"_. I guess that would be the primary design factor consideration.

Note: would make a great B.O.L. 
Cheap is a plus, now to get the bottles...


----------

